# 17" gmc wheels



## randy161984 (Nov 23, 2006)

What do yall think of these wheels??? I just got 18" titan wheels and put on it so i have these to sell they are located in lousiiana. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

that looks pretty cool, why you selling the truck?


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

dvdswanson said:


> that looks pretty cool, why you selling the truck?


I think he's just selling the wheels?
Wow that truck looks sweet! I didn't realize GM rims had the same bolt diameter.
Anyone know what other trucks rims will fit on my 1995 pickup XE 2wd? I'm looing for 15".

Thanks
Rice


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Whats for sale?

Those wheels look great.


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

randy161984 said:


> What do yall think of these wheels??? [/IMG]


Umm...yuck?
I see a truck with no clearance for suspension sag, which takes away the load carrying ability of the truck.:lame: 

Why would you do that to a truck? Save yourself the effort and next time just buy a sedan. They've got better back seats.

Fred

P.S. You did ask what we thought.


----------



## mossman (Jul 10, 2005)

Cool wheels dude!

I have a set of 16's getting ready to mount . They're old, gotta shot-peen em and paint em and get some tires. Gonna get 225-60-16, they are 26.5" tall.
What size are your tires here?
What about rubbing/bump stops?
How much drop you got? 
Spindles or Torsion-Drop?

Thanks in advance bro...........


----------



## randy161984 (Nov 23, 2006)

well, fred s i didnt ask for yuck and it may be dropped but it does have air shocks in the rear so when i haul anything i add air which brings it up to level or higher in the rear, i haul plenty of stuff and alot easier to get stuff in and out and if u have a big jacked up truck its hard to get stuff up there to haul..its what whoever wants if i wanted a sedan i would have one, and i used too.. cant haul my 4 wheeler or an ice chest around in a sedan like a truck one more thing... i aint writing in paragrahs either like you had to comment on my other post. once you see that i post on here just skip on over and dont read unless you have something nice to say.. if you dont like it,,, oh well.... i just bought another one and guess what, i did the same to it!!!!!!


----------



## rrhyne56 (Dec 13, 2006)

Randy

Thats a good looking truck. I saw your other post that you had sold it. I believe I'd find it hard to sell any of these little gems if I got my hands on multiple instances  They are addictive to me. I am looking for another Nissan to add to my collection (currently at one) a Pathfinder if I can swing it.


----------

